# Audi A3 in the US? Specs? $?



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

I've heard rumors of the Audi A3 coming to the US. Has anyone heard anything? Where can I find specs and prices even if its the european model? If they're coming I want to start saving my pennies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

yes, it's coming.
no specs, no dates, pretty much no info.
check audi european websites for info on EUROPEAN models- odds are we won't see many options... it is pretty damn expensive though.


----------

